

How to Scrape Data from Facebook Page Posts for Statistical Analysis - minimaxir
https://github.com/minimaxir/facebook-page-post-scraper/blob/master/how_to_build_facebook_scraper.ipynb

======
slxh
Thank you for this, I modified it to be able to grab "all"
posts/comments/likes from groups... and store them in an sqlite3 DB (because
there is just too many rows for a spread sheet):
[https://github.com/slxh/facebook-scraper](https://github.com/slxh/facebook-
scraper)

------
Gys
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_scraping](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_scraping)

Facebook does not like their pages to be scraped. So I was a bit surprised by
you title.

But actually you are using the Graph API as intended to collect posts. Nothing
wrong with that, but nothing unusual either.

